# What am I missing here



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I get G10R with decent quality, but I can not get any other birds to come in. I had a company out today that had meter and we could here but never could get anything except 10R. We elevated the dish to get better quality on one TP and lost all other TP on G10R. Any ideas he is coming back tomorrow and I gave him tech supports number from the manufacturer. The manufacturer wnated use to change from 1.2 to USAL. Another question I had is what does go to reference do for you on the antenna set up page.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

USALS will move the dish for you. Once you find your true south satellite, USALS does the rest. All you have to do is put in your latitude & longitude once and the receiver does the rest.

1.2 you have to manually move the dish yourself.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Tonys right, the first thing you need to do is find your true south satellite then use the USALS and the other satellites will be there (may need slight tweaking) If you do not know your true south satellite post your zip code and we can work it out!


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

85308 is my zip. Thanks.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Also in non tech terms I have 2 levels to measure, one on the motor, and one that adjusts the dish, with my zip code of 85308 what should they be set on? I want to check the guy I had out today and see if he had a clue. he is coming out tomorrow again.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Why would the USAL not work if I find G10R and get quality? Why does it have to be true south? Just courious.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

If you have a motor (which it sounds like you do), once you find your true south satellite and tweak it for signal quality, the motor follows the arc and automatically tunes in the satellites.

As an example, my true south is T6 (93W). Once I found that and peaked it, every other satellite fell into place. All I had to do was on the install screen, put "USALS" in the spot where it asks (on mine, the options are disable, 1.2, and USALS) and the machine does the rest.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

All of this is taken from my c-band days.... I have not yet messed with a movable FTA system, although, one of these days I will.....

If you don't have a satellite that is TRUE south from you you might have a problem tracking the arc. It will at least be more of a challenge. Think of the satellites in the sky being lined up in an arc across the sky. Think of the dish as a tool that follows that arc. The track followed by the dish must follow the arc of the satellites precisely for the dish to work correctly. If the dish angles are not set properly it will not track properly. If the dish is not aimed properly at the center it will not track properly. The two arcs (dish and satellites) must lay on top of eachother. If not, the further from the center of the arc you go the further off the satellite arc you will be. Once you have the angles on the dish set properly, attempt to find the satellite closest to the center of the arc from your position. Once you find that satellite, move the dish to the west and find the last satellite that comes in clearly. Press down on the front of the dish. If the satellite comes in better, you are tracking above the arc that you want to be on. Loosen the dish mount and move the dish ever so slightly to the east (counter clockwise) on it's mounting pole. Tighten the mount and attempt to track further west. If pressing down on the dish makes the satellite reception worse, follow the opposite of the above instructions (move dish to the west, clockwise). Continue this process until you get all the satellites in the arc. It is very important that the angles on the mount be set properly. 

If you FTA guys with more experience with these particular systems see something wrong above, please correct me.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I made head waves today with the help of a very patient Satellite installer I am working with, we are learning together. I can now get (My satellite calls it Echo 6,8 and Echo 7) along with numig 1 and 2 and I had AMC4 but quality cut out. I must be on the right arc or very close. We use a 2 satellite signal meter. Can you explain the procedure when I find a satellite with good quality how I lock it in. I understand with USALS but either I am doing something wrong but I believe when I put that in it goes to my reference and I lose it and I have to find it all over again. Why would it do this. I am finding all these satellites in 1.2 and when in USALS I get no or very little quality strength. But I am on the arc so I am getting the mention above and can find them if I lose them which I do not want to happen anymore.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Reference Point. If I have no true South satellite how do I create a reference point. I get Echo 7 well. Can I use that for my reference point and will other satellites track off of it if I use the USALS option? My zip code is 85308 if anyone can double check if I do have a true satellite. Thanks.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

You closest tru south satellite is AnikE2 at 111.1 (it shows at 178.1 azimuth)

Echo 7 is 119
Echo 6, 8 is 110
Nimiq 1 is 91
Nimiq 2 is 82

So your getting there 
AMC4 is tough to get...I have it cut in and out sometimes


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

TonyM said:


> AMC4 is tough to get...I have it cut in and out sometimes


I'm surprised. I have never had a problem with AMC4. I thought it might be that I am in Tx. and you in Mn. but according to their footprint map you should have a good signal.

But then I usually just watch the TIS mux on 11860 and do not check out the others.

http://www.ses-americom.com/satellites/amc-4_kuband_na_eirp_and_frequency.html


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

Phoenix, what kind of reciever are you using? On mine, 'reference point' simply means parking the motor back at 0. which kind of sounds like what is happening (you have south sat. then when it goes to 'reference point' you lose everything)
Try this: try to line up the 0 mark on your motor with the geographic south as much as possible. enter in the 111 sat. and peak it. This will put you on the arc. 
also check your mount with a level. everything has to be absolutely level.
'true south' satellite is a bit misleading. it doesnt have to be right on top of you, it just has to be as close to south as possible.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

one more thing (my memory comes back to me in bits and pieces), it the whole mount is level, then set the elevation of your motor to 51.1 (the elevation for anik er2 in phoenix). the elevation of the dish is independant, and the only way to find it is to move it up and down slowly till you get the signal. but the 51.1 position of the motor should not change. hope that makes sense.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Kevision, I am using a Fortec Life receiver.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I am really close. This is what I have as of tonight can someone give me their opinions from experience. I set my motor to 51.1(My zip is 85308), I have Echo 6,8 which is 110W, quality at 92% on TP 12341 V20.000. I tired to USAL and I get high levels but no quality. Any ideas. Do I just need to USAL and then nudge or should I not use the nudge option? Or should I USAL and go out and tweak the dish?


----------

